# Party on the Danforth Tonight!



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, my cover band Molly's Chamber is playing tonight at the Eton House at Pape and Danforth. 710 Danforth Ave. 9pm (-ish) start.

Here's tonight's setlists!

Tina Turner - Proud Mary
Tom Petty - American Girl
The Romantics - What I Like About You
Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil
Stevie Wonder - Superstition
Wild Cherry - Play that Funky Music
Young MC - Bust a Move
No Doubt - Sunday Morning
Mark Ronson/Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Avicii - Wake Me Up
Beyonce - Crazy in Love
The Beatles - Twist & Shout
The Isley Brothers - Shout! 


AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long
Counting Crows - Mr. Jones
Rolling Stones - Brown Sugar
Bon Jovi - Livin’ On A Prayer
Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar On Me
Toto - Hold the Line
Tommy Tutone - 867-5309
Blondie - Call Me
Rick Springfield - Jessie’s Girl
Nicki Minaj - Starships
The Killers - Mr. Brightside
Pink - Raise Your Glass
Lady Gaga - Born This Way 


Alannah Myles - Black Velvet
Michael Jackson - Beat it
Lenny Kravitz - Are you Gonna Go my Way
Sweet - Ballroom Blitz
Toni Basil - Mickey
Outkast - Hey Ya
CeeLo Green - Forget You
The Temptations - Ain't Too Proud to Beg
The Four Tops - I Can't Help Myself
The Contours - Do You Love Me
Cake - I Will Survive
Jet - Are You Gonna be my Girl
Led Zeppelin - Rock and Roll


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wishing you a great gig, the pictures of your band on the website are great!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Great band name too.

Is it a reference to the Thin Lizzy classic by any chance?

Break a leg.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Great band name too.
> 
> Is it a reference to the Thin Lizzy classic by any chance?
> 
> Break a leg.


It is, indeed! Good eye, Milkman! We had a different name years ago and were trying to come up with a new one, but were having a lot of trouble with it. One day we were listening to Whisky in the Jar and when we got to "Being drunk and weary I went to Molly's chamber" we all kinda looked at each other and were like...yeah! Unfortunately, we agreed that we could never do Whisky in the Jar, which sucks, cuz I love that tune!

We keep getting asked if it's a reference to the Kings of Leon song called "Molly's Chamber," which is a little more obvious to the 20-somethings, even though it's not a popular song.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2015)

hollowbody said:


> Unfortunately, we agreed that we could never do Whisky in the Jar, which sucks, cuz I love that tune.


Why not? Your bassist can play guitar for that one song, no?


----------



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

hell of a setlist man. the singer must be really talented to cover such a wide range. it's almost discouraging to see a band capable of doing all that to other musicians who try and expect a crowd to sit through even 5 of their own original songs when someone can just play just about every classic hit aha


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

SensoryOverload said:


> hell of a setlist man. the singer must be really talented to cover such a wide range. it's almost discouraging to see a band capable of doing all that to other musicians who try and expect a crowd to sit through even 5 of their own original songs when someone can just play just about every classic hit aha


Haha, no man, it's a totally different world. I have originals too, and I've tried to put a band together a couple times to do them, but it's SOOOO much work. I have mad respect for the people who are out there busting their asses to play 45 minute sets a few times a week every week.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

When are you going back to the Ganny?


----------

